# How can i compress a 256 mb wmv. file to 100 mb's?



## MyDingo21 (Jan 3, 2006)

i edited a movie clip and i want to post it on tou tube problem is it's way to big it's 256 mb! and they the most they except is 100 mb's so is there any program or thing that i can do to shrink the wmv. file to 100 mb's? HELP i reallly want to post this video to my family. help please


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

How long is the file and what size is it? Sony Vegas can do what you want, but movie maker should be able to as well. I don't really work with movie maker but just looking at it now, here is what you can do...

Drag your file into movie maker. Put it on the storyboard. Under* finish movie* click save to my computer. Click Next. Now you should be under movie settings. Click show more choices. Click *best fit to file size* and make 100mb. Click next. That should do it.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Or you could split it into 2 files if you want to keep the original size and quality.


----------

